# Timestamp oder Date



## jbg (23. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

Welchen Datentyp würdet ihr für das abspeichern einer bestimmten Zeit in einer Datenbank nehmen?
Timestamp oder Date? Wo liegen die unterschiede?

wie kann man ein Datum/Timestamp mittels eines sql statements vergleichen?
einfach mich "größer" und "kleiner"?

danke!

gruß


----------



## SlaterB (23. Okt 2007)

Typ:



> public class Timestamp
> extends Date
> 
> A thin wrapper around java.util.Date that allows the JDBC API to identify this as an SQL TIMESTAMP value. It adds the ability to hold the SQL TIMESTAMP nanos value and provides formatting and parsing operations to support the JDBC escape syntax for timestamp values.


wenns geht, dann reicht dir also mit Date zu arbeiten und JDBC intern vielleicht noch Timestamp verwenden zu lassen,
andererseits könnte die Verwendung von Timestamp effizienter sein, da nicht extra umgewandelt werden muss
(Spekulation, Testen, im Grunde egal)

größer/ kleiner: 
Ausprobieren? ich denke ja/ kenne es so


----------



## balko (7. Mai 2008)

Ich habe in einer MySQL Datenbank ein Datum mit dem Datentyp TIME. 

Welchen zugehörigen Datentyp sollte ich dazu in Java wählen, wenn ich die Daten per Hibernate in Java einlesen will?

MfG
Ein Balko


----------

